

The Danger When You Don't Know What You Don't Know - budu
http://scienceblogs.com/goodmath/2010/05/the_danger_when_you_dont_know.php

======
qwzybug
Gödel's theorem in particular lends itself to this sort of thing. For more
mathematical schadenfreude, I like Franzen's "An Incomplete Guide to its Use
and Abuse" [http://www.amazon.com/Godels-Theorem-Incomplete-Guide-
Abuse/...](http://www.amazon.com/Godels-Theorem-Incomplete-Guide-
Abuse/dp/1568812388)

Hackers will be interested especially in the rather weak attempts to use Gödel
to make all sorts of silly inferences about artificial intelligence and the
nature of mind.

Probably no scientific result of the 20th centry, except maybe the theory of
relativity, has been used by so many to prove so much while understanding so
little.

------
DanielBMarkham
You are right, he is wrong. All abstractions and metaphors are leaky.

Was there something else?

